# kubota loaders



## ynotarnold (11 mo ago)

I have a kubot bx2370. I need a loader for it and i canot find one anywere. I was told a loader from a bx2380 will fit. Can anyone confirm this. If it does that would be great because the bx2380 loaders have the quick conect attachments. thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Quick connects are a dealer installed option btw. Kubota loaders are model specific and require a model specific sub frame as well. Best bet would be a place like Mid States Salvage or Tractor House for dismantled tractors.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Not sure your location...but I see a couple of LA243 loaders being offered in online auctions. (Ga, TX, Wa) B.


----------

